# Sell It



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

I am very new to the forum and so far like what I read, you run a tight ship here (quick to kick trash talk)

I guess I always want the get rich quick way, but I am finding it hard to get the feedback I am looking for.
So let me ask my questions in a different way and not specific to a region. ( it seems all the active members are from Chapala )

Tell me something about mexico that I might not know....
Sell it!! We really want to move, but In the words of most people that we know "Canada is so safe, secure, comfortable........"

One last time.... About Us:
My wife and I average 37 years old we have a 8 year old child and one on the way.(this Sept.)
We have spent some time in the P.V. area , our longest stay was from Sept. to April.
(lots of family in Jalisco)

My wife was born in P.V. Mexico and moved to Canada when she was 15 yo.

We are both self employed (beauty (hair) . graphics (screen print, vinyl, design) and would like to continue our businesses in Mexico if possible and profitable.

Right now we are thinking of la cruz de huanacaxtle or bucerias but have not ruled out the chapala area.


Are main concerns are raising our children & making a living. (we already know that life is better/slower/healthier/less stressful, yadayadayada in Mexico)
And by making a living... We don't need to buy a mercedes, I talking about being able to take care of the cost of living. (school, taxes.. lol, food, utility's, health/dental....you get it)

I am starting to ramble........

So SELL IT!!
Tell us "what are you waiting for, life will be better down here"

muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You seem to have sold yourself and I applaud your motivation, although I would not like to live or work on the coast in the hot half of the year. You have an advantage that most of us retirees do not enjoy; you have a Mexican spouse and, if you plan it right, could have a Mexican child in September, who could then enjoy dual Mexican-Canadian citizenship. The Canadian spouse could get Mexican citizenship rather easily with that combination.
Good luck to you, but save your loonies before making the move. It will take quite a while to establish yourselves in whatever new location you choose. Have you considered Guadalajara?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

soulfish said:


> ( it seems all the active members are from Chapala )


Are you sure you have spent much time studying this forum? The quantity of regular posters on the forum that are from Chapala is a definite minority.

As for your request to "SELL IT!!", I can't bring myself to tell others to make such an important move. You have to do the legwork, come down and visit to do the research and decide for yourself. Sorry, no sales pitch from me.

As for your ability to earn a living here, it will be more difficult than in Canada. There are hair stylists galore. My wife pays the equivalent of $6 - $8 USD for a hair appointment. I'll bet your wife is accustomed to being paid a lot more than that. Old school print graphics of course still exist in Mexico but charge much less than NOB. Plus, you would be starting up in competition with already established graphics shops. 

Does all that mean that you can't do it? Of course not. You certainly can. I am just suggesting that you come down and do a serious market study, figure out what your income could/would be and decide if that's OK for your family.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

soulfish said:


> So SELL IT!!
> Tell us "what are you waiting for, life will be better down here"
> 
> muchas gracias por todo.


Making a move from Canada to Mexico has to come from your heart, not from what others try to convince you. However, having said that, I can tell you I left the U.S. 20 plus years ago at age 30 for Guatemala. Started a business and lived very comforably while starting a family. Two months ago we decided to move to Mexico (Queretaro). We have two children in school and I am self-employed starting a new business in Mexico. 

All the things you call yadayadyadya.... are the most important factors to relocate in my opinion so there is not much else one could, would or should tell you about moving to Mexico, you have already done that yourself now it is up to you to make that final decision. 

With a Mexican wife things will be much more easier she knows the language, culture, customs, traditions, etc, etc... 

Twenty years ago all I heard was "Guatemala, are you crazy? Civil War, kidnappings." If I would have listened to friends and family then I would still be in the states pushing a pencil for someone else. You make the decision everyone on this forum did you can as well!! Good Luck, keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Guategringo makes an excellent point. 

If you really want it in your heart, you'll find a way to make it work. You have the advantage of being able to become a permanent resident immediately due to your kids - assuming that you have documented their Mexican citizenship by birth - and you won't have to deal with the immigration headaches that most of the rest of us do, plus you get permission to work right out of the gate.

If you truly want to make it happen, it will.


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

we have been to Guadalajara and also have family there.... not for us, we are living in a small town of 4000 in Manitoba. and would like to slow it down... I know it would be hard to find a place in mexico that would have a population of less then 4000 and be able to suit our needs.

We realize that it is hot hot in the summer but lots of people live there with no AC. (all of our family) plus it was -43c here for a week and we live here.lol

****So would we have to have our baby on Mexican soil to reap the benefits of citizenship for me and my 8yo.??

As for making a living (haircuts) $8 a cut aint bad right now she get $20 but our income tax pulls 20%, our prop. taxes are $4000/yr, and 1 dried up lime cost me 89 cents......lol


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

We do really want ,in our hearts, to move to mexico.
Jumping off a cliff is hard... it took me 2 years to finally quit my job and go all in on my business, after I did....... "why didn't I do this sooner"

I have the same feeling about this decision ..(selling our home and buying one in mexico)...burning bridges is no fun..

"I don't like money"


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

soulfish said:


> ****So would we have to have our baby on Mexican soil to reap the benefits of citizenship for me and my 8yo.??


Nope - it's even easier. Your 8 year old has the right to be Mexican Citizen by being born to your wife who is a citizen. It doesn't matter where he/she was born, you just have to file (I'm sorry, I don't know precisely how that is done but I assume the Mexican consulate is where you do so). Same thing for the unborn child, although if the baby is born on Mexican soil there is less extra paperwork.

A little bit of "tramites" and you are good to go to become a permanent resident and your kids Mexican citizens. And the kids won't lose Canadian citizenship either in case that becomes useful to them at some point, although if the baby were born in Mexico you'd need to file at the Canadian consulate in Mexico to register Canadian citizenship.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

rent first rent first rent first rent first. We moved here in June 2012 and my husband is Mexican. We bought in Guerrero, on the beach, tiny town (1000 people)...and 6 months later moved north to Sonora. People told us rent first, but since I thought I knew everything ha ha, we bought. Now we are renting in Sonora and trying to sell a house in Guerrero. Wouldn't trade the experience for anything...but sure as hell wouldn't recommend it! Oh- did I mention: rent first?


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

So what you are trying to say is "rent first"...lol

Actually we are thinking it might be wise to rent out our house and rent in mexico for the first year to see what we think. this will make it tough to start our businesses ( we were hoping to have home based businesses like we do in canada).


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


terrybahena said:



rent first rent first rent first rent first. We moved here in June 2012 and my husband is Mexican. We bought in Guerrero, on the beach, tiny town (1000 people)...and 6 months later moved north to Sonora. People told us rent first, but since I thought I knew everything ha ha, we bought. Now we are renting in Sonora and trying to sell a house in Guerrero. Wouldn't trade the experience for anything...but sure as hell wouldn't recommend it! Oh- did I mention: rent first? 

Click to expand...

_A beach front home in a small Guerrero town might be of interest to us as a second home down the hill from Highland Chiapas but you have told us little about the place except you decided Sonora suited you better under the circumstances. PM me with more details if you are interested. I recommend you wriite me at [email protected] or here on the expat forum if you are serious and if the beach home meets our criteria I wil contact you in return. I will be driving up the Oaxaca Coast in about ten days heading for Lake Chapala so if you have an interest contact me soon. 

We are 13 year residents of Mexico so this is not a frivolous inquiry.

HD


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> A beach front home in a small Guerrero town might be of interest to us as a second home down the hill from Highland Chiapas but you have told us little about the place except you decided Sonora suited you better under the circumstances. PM me with more details if you are interested. I recommend you wriite me at [email protected] or here on the expat forum if you are serious and if the beach home meets our criteria I wil contact you in return. I will be driving up the Oaxaca Coast in about ten days heading for Lake Chapala so if you have an interest contact me soon.
> 
> We are 13 year residents of Mexico so this is not a frivolous inquiry.
> 
> HD


Having trouble with your first line dawg, in almost every post you write that you have a home in Chapala and Chiapas, today you write:

"A beach front home in a small Guerrero town might be of interest to us as a second home"

So which is it, did you sell you place in Chapala or will this be a third home???????


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


chicois8 said:



Having trouble with your first line dawg, in almost every post you write that you have a home in Chapala and Chiapas, today you write:

"A beach front home in a small Guerrero town might be of interest to us as a second home"

So which is it, did you sell you place in Chapala or will this be a third home???????

Click to expand...

_Chicois8

No, the idea would be to stay in the Chiapas Highlands and have a beach home in Southern Mexico and we were thinking of the Oaxaca, Chiapas or perhaps the southern Guerrero coasts or maybe the Gulf in Northern Yucatan. The Lake Chapala place would have to go if we actually did that. I was just curious since the OP wrote that he had a house on the Guerrero coast for sale but, as I have had no response, the point seems to be moot. He had seemed anxious to sell the guerrero place but as you know, Guerrero covers a lot of territory and the lack of any reply seems to indicate a lack of enthusiasm. Consider my inquiry to be of a casual nature. Lots of problems in Caostal Guerrero these days anyway.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would love to point out a specific area for you to focus on, but it is simply up to you. I love all of Mexico, and every area has its benefits. Find a place you like and focus on that. If it falls short, pick another. That is why renting would be an important factor for the time being. Once you finalize where you wish to be you can either continue to rent or buy.

As for your children and their birth certificates, this I can help you. Where you decide to first locate your wife will need to take her birth certificate and the children's to the municipal building and register them there. Remember the Apostille's for each birth certificates from outside Mexico. Your children will be considered as Mexico citizens. Once this is complete and your name should be listed as the father on the children's birth certificate(s) and this is the proof you need to process your paperwork.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

HoundDog: It's Terry Bahena who has the house for sale. SHE and her husband moved down last year, living near his family.

But the smallness, the remoteness and the inconsistency of things that were important, like internet access and electricity became too difficult on a daily basis. Search her name, and you'll see the threads she has about her experiences. Some rich and lovely reading!


----------



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

We are very pleased about how easy are paperwork might be. We will make sure to have everything we need so we can file the kids papers this winter when we go down.

As of today we are still looking at homes in the bay of banderas (we can't seem to get over our fear of natural disasters out side of the bay)( we know it's silly but...)
But we are going to check out Chapala this winter for a week.....

We have recruited a relative to scout out homes around la cruz de huanacaxtle that might not be listed online. 

still on the fence about selling our home and jumping head first or renting our place out for the first year.

All this would be so much easier if we could just win a small lotto.....lol

thanks for all the information.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Hound Dog- sorry didn't see your message- I sent you a PM, and included my email. thnx Terry


----------

